# black nose turning pink?



## awilkens (Jan 7, 2009)

Butter has a black nose and he is 13 months. I noticed some goldens have pink noses. Does a black nose eventually turn pink? Looks like Butter's nose is getting paler. It doesn't make any difference--was just curious. ahhhhh, Butt Butt.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats a great question. I've wondered about this too. Either way your Butter is one beautiful dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Loss of pigment will oft times happen in the winter and colder months. AKA "snow nose" RustyDog changes nose color every winter & spring!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yup, Steve beat me to it... "snow nose" certain breeds are prone to it. I have three of them LOL.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yuppers, it is a snow nose. I always joke that I'm gonna touch up my boys noses with a Black Sharpie Permanent marker.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Loss of pigment will oft times happen in the winter and colder months. AKA "snow nose" RustyDog changes nose color every winter & spring!!


 
This is why I like this forum. You learn something new all the time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, just to add - don't buy into the nonsense that it has anything to do with what type of bowl you use. both Faith and Tucker get snow noses and Faith's got stainless steel bowls and Tucker has plastic & ceramic ones.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Snow nose", "winter nose" - any number of names for it is due to lack of natural vitamin D as found in sunlight. The nose will darken as the winter ends. Some dogs' noses will never be _as _black, some fade as a natural part of aging.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Taz's coal black nose turned pink about 2 years ago and never turned back


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's totally normal. Goldens as well as some other breeds are prone to loss of nose pigment during the winter months. Some also gradually lose their pigment with age. Tucker is 17 months old and still has a coal black nose and I'm hoping it will stay that way. Of course, I won't love him any less if it doesn't. I just prefer a black nose.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My golden boy Ryder had a permanent "snow nose" 
Oh I loved that little pink nose!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

*Snow nose*

When Roxy's nose turned pink, I was concerned. I did a search on the forum and learned about "snow nose". Here is Roxy's nose black on Aug. 20 and pink on Dec. 30.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jamie's nose seems to be turning a bit pink.

For those whose dog's nose became permanently pink did it then sunburn in summer?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger (at 2+) has lost his black nose -- we're not that cold here. Obi had a black nose for all 13 years. Maybe we oughta get another dog with a black nose, huh?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> "Snow nose", "winter nose" - any number of names for it is due to lack of natural vitamin D as found in sunlight. The nose will darken as the winter ends. Some dogs' noses will never be _as _black, some fade as a natural part of aging.


Wow, Vitamin D, who would have thought. The things you learn here.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Wow, Vitamin D, who would have thought. The things you learn here.


vitamin D! this is so funny - since DH's doctor has recommended a Vitamin D regime for him he thinks D is supposed to be the absolute cure-all. He'll love this! 

anybody give their pup a D supplement?


----------

